# Upgrading headlights in a 69'



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey there, hy headlights are really weak and whenever I drive at night they barely go far enough to see well. Are there any HID kits or any brighter bulbs I could put in? I've searched for HIDs and couldn't really find anything. 
- Judson


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I imagine you can just look up the bulb type and buy an HID kit with that kind of bulb on ebay. (if the 40+ year old type is still common lol) 

Not sure how purists will think about HID's in these classics though. I've thought about HID's for my '70 also.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a weak ground, did you check the voltage at the headlights?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

put in halogen headlights, direct bulb and housing replacement. can put in as high wattage as you might like.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check your grounds first. And there are readily available Halogen sealed beam replacement bulbs:agree


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Halogen bulbs will really put a strain on your electrical system if you just plug the bulbs in. Recommend if you go that route you look into using relays on the headlight wiring. Check out MadElectrical.com - Mad Enterprises for some ideas.
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Russ, any way to wire Low/High lamps to my upper housing, i am gonna delete the Highbeams and put chrome screens in for dual Cold Air Intake and want to still have highbeams. i will be running 100 amp alt will that help with the strain on the Elec. system if i go halogen?


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

It should be pretty straightforward. You need to change the headlight connector to one for a 2 way (low/high) bulb. Then just move the wiring from the old high beam connector to the high beam side of the new connector. The new connector will have 3 slots vs 2 on the 1 way lamps. 
Using the relays you still will need 2, one for low and one for high. The problem is with the wiring and the voltage having to go thru the headlight switch, etc. See the link above, look for the headlight relay in the tech section for more details.

Damn, I am going to be doing the same thing on my 70. I saw the Spectre dual snorkle setup at a Pep Boys this last weekend. Just about like the old Ford Thunderbolt system. If you use them, or even not, go to their website, they have the piece to replace the headlight stuff and hook up the hoses.

I am trying not to get locked in at work, if you have any more questions I will try to answer them tomorrow night.


Russ


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Haven't checked the grounds, but I wanted to upgrade the lighting anyway. I'm already ugrading my wiring with another battery and a 140 amp alternator because I have a 15'' subwoofer in my trunk and it's running 1100 watts. any links to the halogen replacements? thanks
- Judson


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Same system i am going with Russ, the kit comes with both hoses and boots for behind the headlights. am gonna get some 1/4" stainless mesh and dome it to the shape of headlights and use it as a bug screen and headlight delete. Look on E-bay for the kit i picked up a new one for 40.00 (blem, but i have yet to find it) i think they list for 108.00 with hoses and clamps


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

$40 is great. Only problem is I don't use Ebay anymore. 

One thing I forgot to mention is that if you are going to use halogen lights, make sure you get a heavy duty type headlight connector versus the cheap replacement. I don't think that the price is much different, but they are made to handle more current. 

Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Judson,
you should be able to get the halogen headlights just about anyplace that sells auto parts.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I've found some sylvania halogen sealed beam replacement High's and Low's, would they work for improving my headlights? here's the link for the High's -http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_Halogen-Sealed-Beam-Sylvania_5080398-P_2504_R%7CGRPLAMPAMS_659700189


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, you should see a big difference.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, I may have screwed up. I saw something online that is making me wonder if a hi/low headlight has 3 or 4 connections. So double check one before changing the connector.
It has been awhile since I have seen one. Allthough I will be doing this myself fairly soon, I don't want to mislead anyone. 
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll let you know if i get to it before you Russ, great link on the engine bay switches i will be adding those also to lessen the load on the wiring.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

When you get your lights replaced, have your lights aimed. If your cars suspension is sagging at all your beams will be too low.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I need adjustment now. my front and back are both lowered but my front is a little lower than the back. The attatchment isn't the best photo, but I'm at school right now and I'll try to get a better pic later.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's another one. I'll try to get one at night.


----------

